# مفاجاة احدث شريط اميرة فارس وسط اوراقي مع ساتر ميخائيل



## tamer9002 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*بعد طول انتظار نزلت ليكم شريط وسط اوراقي ثاني شرايط اميرة فارس مع ساتر ميخائيل شريط جاااااااااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااااااا

1-اة يا ابويا 

2-دموعي حيرانه

3-ارجع لي

4-انت عوني

5-وسط اوراقي

6-ايام بتعدي

سامحوني عالتأخير وقلة المشاركة ومستني ردودكم 
تامر*​


----------



## cobcob (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث شريط اميرة فارس وسط اوراقي مع ساتر ميخائيل*

ميرسى على الشريط يا تامر
انا بحب الشريطين اللى عاملينهم ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس
وأكيد هايكون جميل زيهم
شكرا ومستنيين مشاركاتك الجميلة


----------



## رومانتيك (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة احدث شريط اميرة فارس وسط اوراقي مع ساتر ميخائيل*

ميرسى خالص ع الشريط 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## love1jesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## chrestianus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

love1jesus قال:


> الرابط لايعمل



:a4:


----------



## eben yasoo3 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبركك                      مش عارف انزل الترانيم


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الشريط


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التعديل
> ​




*سيتم اعادة رفع الشريط 
وتعديل الروابط​​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hany_karam_1984 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مبسوط جدا جدا جدا على هذا العمل الرائع انا من قد ايه ومستنى الشريط  شريط جميل جدا قوى لان انا سمعت ترنيمه وسط اوراقى القديمه فيديو ترنيمه مؤثره جدا


----------



## cobcob (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل لينكات الترانيم كلها
بتاريخ 18 / 11 / 2008​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك لانى كنت مستنى الشريط وسط اوراقى لانة شريط فعلا جامد اوى انا سمعتة كتير لكن كنت عايز انزلة على الكمبيوتر  ولما دخلت على الشريط ووجد الرابط لا يعمل حزنت  لكن اليوم الرابط يعمل ودا فضل منك والف شكر ودايما تجيب لينا ماهو جديد ومتميز


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد شريط روعة ميرسي


----------



## menaglal (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقة مجموعة ترانيم فى غاية الجمال والله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ramy9000 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شككككككككككرا اوى وجارى التحميل


----------



## kiko (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*حصريا شريط وسط اوراقى للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل واميرة فارس ألوصلات شغاله تمااااااام*

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام + نــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمه ​

للمرنم الكبيررررر والمحبوب 


ساتر ميخائيل


والوصلات تعمل جيد جدااا​




شكر خاص جداااااا جداااا للمشرف المتميز دائما معنا 


++ رويــــــس ++


*لرفع الشريط*​





*الشريط مرفوع علي سيرفرين مختلفين*​



*Rapidshare & Mediafire*​




*علشان اللي يحب يبقي يحمل واحده واحده*​




*وفي حاجه مهمة قوي وهي ان اي حد هايحمل من موقع Mediafire لازم يحمل الاصدار ده من برنامج*​




*Internet Download Manager 5.12*​




*علشان التحميل ميوقفش عند 99%*​




*ياريت تحملوه علشان محدش يجي بعد كده ويقولي التحميل بيويقف عندي*​




​ 





Quality : CD-Q 128 Kbps


Format : Mp3​




Track List​

01_ اه يا أبويا.​ 
02_ ارجع لي
03_ انت عوني
04_ ايام بتعدي
05_وسط اوراقي
06_دموعي حيرانه​ 





 
01_ اه يا أبويا​ 
*Rapidshare*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*
*Mediafire*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 

*



*​ 
*02_ ارجع لي*
*Rapidshare*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*
*Mediafire*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 

*



*​ 
*03_ انت عوني*​ 

*Rapidshare*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*
*Mediafire*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 

*



*​ 
*04_دموعي حيرانه*​
*Rapidshare*​

​
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​

​Mediafire
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 
*



*​ 

*05_ وسط اوراقي*​ 

*Rapidshare*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*
*Mediafire*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 
*



*​ 
*06_ايام بتعدي*​ 

*Rapidshare*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*
*Mediafire*
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=14998#post14998*​ 





​ 



اذكرونا فى صلواتكم 
رويس & كيكو​


----------



## eben yasoo3 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ومحبة اين الرابط مش ضاهر عندي


----------



## roma sami (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*على فكرة يا جماعة الروابط شغالة
بس استنى شوية علشان ممكن يكون تقيل *


----------



## sherif_me79 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## eben yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم على الترانيم وبارك تعب محبتكم


----------

